# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DR-599    .

## 6n2p

,     .       .
     ?     ,  -     - ?

----------


## 6n2p

.    ,  pin,   ?

----------


## 6n2p

,    .      .

----------


## 6n2p



----------


## RU6AB

8O     DR-605- "" ,   USA-       :Embarassed:

----------


## 6n2p

"" .      :Smile: 

ur4lrh    .    .

aleksandr130   .   .

RU6AB ,         ?          145 ,        145 ?

----------


## 6n2p

.   . 
      ?
  :      ,             .     ?

----------


## Georgij

to RW4HRW!
   ()     ,     ...
73!

----------


## 6n2p

-      . 
 :Sad:  


     ,               .          .   :Very Happy:  

     .       .

----------

